# Humid Hides



## Sammy (Oct 26, 2007)

Humid Hides are very easy and inexpensive to make. They can make a huge impact on the over all health of your reptile. Particularly in aiding your reptile to have proper sheds.

*Supplies needed:*
A ZipLoc/Rubbermaid/Cool-Whip type of plastic container.
Something to make the entrance hole. A Hole Saw, an X-acto Knife, Utility Knife or a Soldering Iron will all work.
An organic mold resistant medium/bedding for the floor of the Humid Hide. Paper towel or sphagnum moss works well.
Sandpaper. I like to use sandpaper to smooth the edges where the "door" hole was cut out.

First you will need to make the entrance hole. You want your entrance hole to be big enough that your reptile does not have to squeeze its way inside. It is best to draw your "door" where you want it to be and then make your cut. I personally use a Hole Saw (pictured below) with my drill to make the entrance hole in my humid hides. It is the type you use to make door knob holes in doors.







Once the entrance is cut you will want to take some sandpaper and smooth out any rough edges. You don't want to see your reptile get a scratch or cut from a rough edge. Once you are done with the cutting and sanding you need to wash and sterilize the humid hide. Then you can add the paper towels or sphagnum moss. Add enough water to to completely soak the paper towel, but not have any standing water in the humid hide. Then put the lid on and put it in your enclosure. You are done, told you it was easy. Check it daily to see if it needs more water added. Below is a picture of the finished humid hide.






If you have larger reptiles that need humid hides this same principle applies. You just need to use larger containers and make entrance hole appropriately sized for the animals in question.


----------

